# Mustangs, Lightning and Rainbow



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=1]Mustangs, Rainbows & Lightning[/h]
A group of photographers had a scheduled photo shoot at the Reno Air Races on Saturday the 14th of September, 2013. The timing was for sunset, but the weather was not looking good. This was our third attempt due to rain in the evening. We dashed to the flight line as the crews moved the P-51 Mustangs into position. Lightning was already moving into the area and we could see shafts of rain heading our way. The sky darkened. The lightning got closer. Shutters madly clicked away, sounding like thousands of bees approaching. Lightning was now about a mile away. Then came the rain. One of the photographers yelled "if anybody gets a shot with lightning, I’m buying the beer!” Drenched, we all ran for cover. I showed him the photo and asked "does this count?" 
--Keith Breazeal


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 28, 2013)

A gem of a shot.  I bet I could name at least 2 forum members who will pinch a copy of that.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

One of the guys in my outfit from the photo lab used to just set his camera on the ground pointed at the sky with the shutter open and wait for the lightning.  He got some great shots.


----------



## Anne (Sep 28, 2013)

&#55357;&#56883; That is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## littleowl (Sep 29, 2013)

Wonderful pictures.
Did you know. 
The Royal Air Force designed the Mustang in 1938.
The original had an Allison Engine in; it was slow and thirsty.
Then A Rolls Royce engine was tried.
Immediately it doubled its range more that doubled its speed and flew a thousand  feet higher.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2013)

Did not know that Littleowl.  In fact, when I first saw the picture title, I though it was with horses.   That Guy, I've seen some awesome lightning, but never had a shot come out good with my little camera.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> That Guy, I've seen some awesome lightning, but never had a shot come out good with my little camera.



That's 'cause we were "professionals" . . .


----------



## Katybug (Sep 29, 2013)

Incredible shot!  WOW!


----------



## littleowl (Sep 30, 2013)

The Three Horse Men were world War11 pilots.
It is now used as a flying display team name.


----------

